
Advice for New Managers - zhenjl
http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/10/advice-for-new-managers/
======
zhenjl
What a coincidence. HBR just ran a blog on How to Build a Strong Relationship
with a New Boss, which seem complementary.

[https://hbr.org/2016/10/how-to-build-a-strong-
relationship-w...](https://hbr.org/2016/10/how-to-build-a-strong-relationship-
with-a-new-boss)

